# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Kishat Organike

## Matrix

Pershendetje Alban1

Po e hap kete teme per te folur rreth ketyre kishave.
Nuk e kam bere me pare kete gje sepse mund te dukej si propagande kunder Kishes Ungjillore, por mqs ma kerkuat tek tema qe "I falem nderes Zotit", po e hap

----------


## Matrix

Keto lloj kishash (dmth organike) ju i klasifikuat si ungjillore, por kjo nuk eshte e sakte.

Nje kishe ungjillore nuk mund te kuptohet pa disa elemente te cilet jane:

1-) Ekzistenca e Pastorit/Plakut apo Pleqesise
2-) Takimi i te dieles, i cili ka nje strukture te miratuar nga liderat e kishes
3-) Studimi biblik

A jemi dakord deri ketu?

----------


## toni77_toni

Matrix, unë jam i interesuar të dijë më shumë lidhur me kishat rpotestante, ungjillore dhe keshtu me radhë, them te verteten shumë pak di, perpara kam menduar se janë protestantet dhe ungjilloret, mirpor kam verejtur se ka ende edhe diçka se unë nuke dij. Në Zvicer kam patur takime dhe afersi me do ungjillor, e  njoh nji moter; Motera Irena, ne kantonin e Argaut te Zvicres, unë dhe familja ime kemi nda shumë her Krisht dhe kemi kalue një kohë shumë të mirë, familja e jonë e don dhe e kujton shumë. Në Kosovë nuk njo kesi bashkësie, nuk them se nuk ka, por nuk njoh. Sidoqoftë, unë ne Komunitetin katolik, kam dhënë shumë detaje qe janë në Kishen katolike, "Gjithçka mbi KIshen katolike", ndoshat ka edhe këtu por unë nuk i kam gjetur. Mendoj se është mirë të ipen më shumë informacione lidhur me keto keshtu qe  te jemi më të informuar.

gjithë të mirat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Matrix

Vella Toni. Atehere do mundohem te jap sa me shume info qe une kam. Por mos harrojme se kryefjala e cdo fjalie le te jete Krishti.

Dhe sikur ta dime se si eshte e verteta, do ngelemi jashte saj nqs nuk kemi dashuri per vellezerit dhe motrat qe nuk e njohin dicka qe Krishti mund te na kete zbuluar. 

te dua fort vella

----------


## Luani33

Flm  vella Matrix,per kete teme ,besoj se do te jete interesante,gjithesesi te shpresoj qe do te jete dicka qe ndihmon ne ndertim, forcim te asaj qe quhet "Kishe e ndertuar me gure te gjalle".Besoj se ku flitet organike nenkuptohet e gjalle.
Edhe nje here flm jam ne pritje.

----------


## Peniel

> Keto lloj kishash (dmth organike) ju i klasifikuat si ungjillore, por kjo nuk eshte e sakte.
> 
> Nje kishe ungjillore nuk mund te kuptohet pa disa elemente te cilet jane:
> 
> 1-) Ekzistenca e Pastorit/Plakut apo Pleqesise
> 2-) Takimi i te dieles, i cili ka nje strukture te miratuar nga liderat e kishes
> 3-) Studimi biblik
> 
> A jemi dakord deri ketu?





Përshëndetje Matrix.

Kisha Ungjillore kuptohet edhe pa ato elemente që ti ke shkruar më lart. Struktura e tyre _(të paktën për Kishat që kam njohur)_ është e bazuar komplet në Dhiatën e Re. Nëse dikush ka dyshim në lidhje me këtë ka dy shkaqe: 1)- Njohuri e mangët e Dhiatës së Re dhe  2)- Mos njohje e plotë e strukturës së një Kishe të tillë. Qëllimi i këtyre Kishave _(flas gjithmonë për Kishat që kam njohur)_ nuk është tjetër veçse Krishti. Krishti është epiqendra e gjithçkaje brenda këtyre Kishave dhe asgjë tjetër. Ky është edhe vullneti i Atit Perëndi: *"të besojmë në Atë që Ai dërgoi".* Dhe Ai që u dërgua është Krishti vetë dhe të besuarit në Krishtin do të thotë të jesh dhe të jetosh si Krishti. Krishti ka qenë dhe është qëllimi i jetës çdo besimtari brenda këtyre Kishave, shkaku që ai jeton sepse pa Krishtin nuk ka jetë.


Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## marcus1

> Përshëndetje Matrix.
> 
> Kisha Ungjillore kuptohet edhe pa ato elemente që ti ke shkruar më lart. 
> ns


Domethënë kuptohet edhe pa pleqtë, edhe pa takimin e së Djelës edhe pa studimin biblik?!

Po më vjen çudi! A mund të më tregosh ku ekziston kjo kishë ungjillore që nuk i ka këto tre elemente? Sepse deri tani nuk e kam gjetur një të tillë.

----------


## Shtegtari

Matrix, të përgëzoj për temën. Besoj se njerëzit duhet të mësojnë edhe për kishat organike dhe të kuptojnë se si funksionojnë. 

PRANDAJ, ju lutem të gjithëve që do të shkruajnë këtu, le të flasim VETËM për këto kisha!

----------


## marcus1

> Matrix, të përgëzoj për temën. Besoj se njerëzit duhet të mësojnë edhe për kishat organike dhe të kuptojnë se si funksionojnë. 
> 
> PRANDAJ, ju lutem të gjithëve që do të shkruajnë këtu, le të flasim VETËM për këto kisha!


Sa e vështirë është të përshkruash me fjalë kishën organike, shtegtari! Dhe po aq e vështirë është që dikush të mund  të shijojë sado pak nga kjo kishë vetëm duke lexuar mbi të. Dhe ti e di psenë. Sepse gjërat hyjnore është e vështirë t'i shpjegosh me mjete njerëzore. Megjithatë, shpresoj dhe besoj se Ai që banon në ne, do gjejë mënyrën për të shpjeguar jetën e kishës të gjithë atyre që kanë dëshirë për ta përjetuar.

----------


## Matrix

Le te flasim me mire se cfare eshte Kisha dhe me pas se cfare eshte Kisha Organike

Per mua, Kisha eshte Misteri i fshehur brenda Krishtit, sic eshte Krishti Misteri i fshehur brenda Atit. 
Krishti eshte zbulese dhe Kisha po ashtu. 
Vella marcus1 e ka mire kur thote se nuk shpjegohet dot me fjale Kisha. Ose dhe nqs do shpjegohej perseri keto do jene fjale te zbehta nqs Fryma nuk na i shtjellon.

Pra historia e Kishes nuk fillon ketu ne toke. Duhet t'i mbajme syte nga qielli qe ta shohim se ku fillon historia e Saj. Historia e Saj fillon qe para krijimit te engjejve dhe botes

----------


## Peniel

> Domethënë kuptohet edhe pa pleqtë, edhe pa takimin e së Djelës edhe pa studimin biblik?!
> 
> Po më vjen çudi! A mund të më tregosh ku ekziston kjo kishë ungjillore që nuk i ka këto tre elemente? Sepse deri tani nuk e kam gjetur një të tillë.



Nuk ka asgjë për tu çuditur në këtë mes. Kisha të tilla ka kudo. Nuk janë ato tre elemente që mbajnë të gjallë një kishë të tillë, por është Krishti vetë. Nuk mund të kuptosh një Kishë të tillë nëse e shikon nga larg, por duke qenë brenda saj duke jetuar brenda saj. Ashtu siç nuk mund të kuptosh Krishtin duke e parë nga larg, por, e kupton duke jetuar dhe duke qenë brenda Tij. Është Krishti vetë që i gjallëron dhe ju jep jetë.


Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## albani1

> Keto lloj kishash (dmth organike) ju i klasifikuat si ungjillore, por kjo nuk eshte e sakte.
> 
> Nje kishe ungjillore nuk mund te kuptohet pa disa elemente te cilet jane:
> 
> 1-) Ekzistenca e Pastorit/Plakut apo Pleqesise
> 2-) Takimi i te dieles, i cili ka nje strukture te miratuar nga liderat e kishes
> 3-) Studimi biblik
> 
> A jemi dakord deri ketu?


Desha informacion per keto kishat Organike dhe kur te kesh mbaruar ndoshta do te shkruaj dicka por gjate kohes se shkrimit edhe do te bej pyetje.

Ndersa sa per kishat ungjillore Nuk eshte shume e sakte qe pa keto elemente nuk quhen ungjillore, por se gjate kohes qe egziston ajo kish do te zgjidhen edhe njerezit e duhr nga Fryma per te qene drejtuesit ose pleqte , ketu nuk ka asgje te keq merre me mend edhe bota ka pleqesi jo me kisha bota ka kopjuar kishen dhe kisha largohet nga kjo e vertete biblike? Pali vet zgjodhi pleqte per kishat e sapombjellura ne Azine e vogel , a veproi keq ai?

kJo ishta sa per te dhene nje ide qe te mund te te ndihmoje, per me vone ne temn qe ke hapur, por gjithsesi kjo teme eshte vetem per te treguar pak per kishat Organike.   Si strukture, organizim, koha me njeri-tjetrin, koha me Zotin sebashku, koha personale me Zotin, koha me fjalen etj, ndoshta edhe doktrinen

----------


## Matrix

Mire Alban, para se te vazhdoj me ate qe di mbi kishat organike, do doja t'ju pyes:

A ka kishe ungjillore qe gjate *gjithe jetes se saj* ka funksionuar pa ato 3 elemente?

Mund te me pergjigjeni thjesht me PO ose JO

Une kam 18 vjet ne besimin e krishter dhe nuk e kam hasur nje te tille. Une kam pare shume kisha ungjillore dhe tek te gjitha ato, i kam gjetur keto elemente. Nqs di ti ndonje qe nuk i ka, thjesht ma thuaj se do kisha deshire ta vizitoja

(Dhe nje sqarim: Te thuash qe nje kishe nuk funksionon pa nje element, nuk eshte turp dhe as akuze.
Psh Kishat Orthodhokse dhe Katolike nuk funksionojne pa prifterinjte dhe traditen. Ky nuk eshte turp te pohohet. Ky eshte fakt qe te gjithe e dine.Nuk eshte turp ta pohojme te verteten dhe per Kishat Ungjillore.)

----------


## albani1

> Mire Alban, para se te vazhdoj me ate qe di mbi kishat organike, do doja t'ju pyes:
> 
> A ka kishe ungjillore qe gjate *gjithe jetes se saj* ka funksionuar pa ato 3 elemente?  JO
> 
> Mund te me pergjigjeni thjesht me PO ose JO
> 
> Une kam 18 vjet ne besimin e krishter dhe nuk e kam hasur nje te tille. Une kam pare shume kisha ungjillore dhe tek te gjitha ato, i kam gjetur keto elemente. Nqs di ti ndonje qe nuk i ka, thjesht ma thuaj se do kisha deshire ta vizitoja
> 
> *uNE NUK THASHE QE KA KISHA UNGJILLORE PA PASTOR OSE TE TJERET.
> ...


Patjeter nuk ka asnje problem besoj qe e kam sqaruar pak me larte.  tek germat blu ne kuadratin e erret.

----------


## marcus1

> Patjeter nuk ka asnje problem besoj qe e kam sqaruar pak me larte.


Alban, kam përshtypjen se nuk i je përgjigjur akoma pyetjes së Matrix. 

"A ka kishe ungjillore qe gjate gjithe jetes se saj ka funksionuar pa ato 3 elemente? "

----------


## albani1

> Alban, kam përshtypjen se nuk i je përgjigjur akoma pyetjes së Matrix. 
> 
> "A ka kishe ungjillore qe gjate gjithe jetes se saj ka funksionuar pa ato 3 elemente? "



Patjeter qe i jam pergjigjur shikoje mire pergjigja eshte tek kkuadrati i erret dhe eshte ashtu sic ma kerkoi Matrix

----------


## marcus1

Alban sapo vura re se ti je përgjigjur, por i ke lënë përgjigjet e tua brënda citimit të Matrix. Të lutem bëji ndarjet se nuk kuptohet asgjë.

----------


## albani1

> Alban sapo vura re se ti je përgjigjur, por i ke lënë përgjigjet e tua brënda citimit të Matrix. Të lutem bëji ndarjet se nuk kuptohet asgjë.



Pergjigja ime ishte jo.  Te pakten keshyu e di une

----------


## marcus1

> Patjeter qe i jam pergjigjur shikoje mire pergjigja eshte tek kkuadrati i erret dhe eshte ashtu sic ma kerkoi Matrix


Alban, që përgjigja jote të ngelet jashtë citimeve duhet që të shkruhet jashtë kësaj këtu: 


> që ndodhet në fillim të citimit dhe kësaj këtu:


 që ndodhet në fund të shkrimit. Që ta bësh këtë gjë, duhet që këtë të dytën që ndodhet në fund të shkrimit ta bësh cut&paste poshtë çdo pasazhi që ti do të postosh. Ndërsa quotimin që ndodhet në fillim të pasazhit duhet ta bësh copy&paste. Shpresoj ta kesh kuptuar tashmë. Bëje sa ke kohë akoma për ta ndryshuar shkrimin.

----------


## marcus1

Duket se nuk ta kam shpjeguar mirë dhe me sa shoh nuk jam i mirë në shpjegime. I lutem moderatorit të të dërgojë një mp ku të të shpjegojë si të bësh disa citime në të njëjtin post.

----------

